# Some Duck Calls



## BrentWin (Sep 15, 2014)

I finally got caught up on toneboards so that I could put some duck calls together. Here are some made from cross cut claro walnut, duck wood, paudauk and black and white ebony.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2014)

All great, but love the duckwood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2014)

All Nice-the Paudauk Is outstanding.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a question. What is duck wood exactly? The guy that I got it from marked it duckwood maple, but he was from Mississippi so I didn't know whether to put alot of stock in that.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2014)

Probably counterfit, then. The only real duckwood maple comes from an enchanted swamp in Ohio. While most Missippians are dependable, honest, and forthright (excluding the lawyers, of course), we seem to have a bad egg or two on this site.

Regardless, beautiful calls!


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 15, 2014)

You're right Henry, I have even seen video of one particular Mississippian forcing his infant son to roll large pieces of wood into the shop, all by himself. It's sad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2014)

And feeds him dymondwood scraps! He makes Adrian Peterson look like a saint, doesn't he?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 15, 2014)

All beauties !!! Outstanding looking calls !!! Hard to choose a fav

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 15, 2014)

Brent - beautiful calls as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow very nice Brent



Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 16, 2014)

Those are some great looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ditto on the good looking calls Brent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice calls as usual! I also like the duckwood the best..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome, as usual. The consistency. Between calls looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 16, 2014)

outstanding set of calls brent. ya know I know a guy that knows a guy that knows where that duck wood swamp is. if ya ever need any. and he hunts too and is very partial to fine feather getter calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 16, 2014)

Dave I bet we can work out something What kind of call(s) do you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 17, 2014)

prurty ones .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

